# ثلج ساخن!!؟؟



## أصل العرب (22 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​
اليوم أنا -موضوعي الأول- موضوع غريب قليلا وهو صناعة ثلج ساخن وهي عملية سهلة يلا نبدأ بسم الله

أولا: المكونات:خل1لتر,75 جرام بيكربونات الصودا فقط.


ثانيا: طريقة التحضير: ضع الخل في وعاء واخلطه مع الصودا ثم اغلي المخلوط إلى ان يظهر لك حبوب صغيرة على اطراف الوعاء وبعدها ضع المخلوط في الثلاجة لساعتين وهكذا انتهيت وكل ما عليك فعله هو غمس عود أسنان فيه وهو سيجمد وسيظل ساخنا 

ايضاح بالفيديو

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8UBaC8RzpQ


في انتظار الردود


----------



## simonie2010 (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخييييييييي


----------



## أصل العرب (24 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك على الرد


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed seddari (1 يوليو 2011)

وفيما يستعمل


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

شغلة كتير حلوة
وعنوان جذاب 
يعني انت خرج تحط اسماء لمسلسلات رمضان 
الله يسلم هالانامل شكرا


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (12 يناير 2015)

حلوة


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (22 فبراير 2015)

شكرا ولكن ماهي استخدماته في الحياة العملية


----------

